# New Calf, How to weigh them?



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

We had a new calf today. The second of our 4 winter calves comming. Great Calf Healthy and doing good. Very Large Calf. 








This is him, Born tonight, we brought him into the barn with his momma. He came first class on the top of a taboggan. lol. 

I was wondering has anyone used or does anyone know how to tell how much a calf weighs by measureing there foot, there is a measuring tape you can buy that measures there foot and you will have an estimated weight?

Melissa


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh ya the Sire is a Registerd Limousin, and the mom is a Duram Herford (the old fasion herford, red and white) 
Melissa


----------



## DJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes they make weight tapes and they are pretty accurate or you could pick the calf up and step on the bathroom scales


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Hah; my brother weighs them by stepping up on the scales, but I would need a scale under each foot and someone to add the weights. Besides, not long ago I had a calf that weighed in at l33 pounds and I am no longer man enough for that. 

I have a belly sling (Jeffers Vet Supply) made for suspending the calf from scales. I put the boom on my tractor, hang the scales from the boom and drive out to the calf. I put the belly sling on the calf, hook him to the scales and raise the boom--bingo, its done. 

Ox


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

I know there ar tapes out there for this, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how much a calf with an 8.5 inch foot would way, he is big, my dad carried him part of the way to the barn, but he was really heavy, my dad said at least 125, most likely more. I was wondering if anyone else could help me figure out his weight. The bathroom scales would have to be pretty big, I thin tomorrow once he is more steady on his feet we will run him threw the sheep scales, they can weigh up to 200kg. But it is the heigh of the scales I'm worried aobut I don't know if this calf could stand in them? We have a sling for our lambs but very different and only made for lambs! I haven't seen any around her to fit calves though.

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

The hoof method of weight is not accurate. 

Weight tape would be best.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I've seen weight tapes at our feed store. I think you may even find a conversion chart in a cattle book or online, then use a regular tape measure and you'll have a guestimate on what he weighs. He sure is a cutie!!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

nice hereford! we used the batroom scales to way our calves and the neighbours angus when a whole lot younger than to day! like oxankle would take two now, and we would not be able to out run the angus mums. we have a pair of platform scales that weigh grain or what ever is on the platform. sheep scales on a crazy carpet work too,just put a crazy carpet or sack in the bottem then lower calf. after weighing ,gently pull out calf on the material. just watch mom!they can get real ticked quick :stars:


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Our Set of Sheep Scales is acutally on a pair of wheels you can wheel it over to the pen and walk him in to them. I will try it tonight. What do you think the weight difference would be from last night to tonight? It shouldn't be too much but it will give us an idea.

Melissa


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

I like using hanging scales and slings. We have a thick metal bar we slide it on and have two people lift and one record. We can take it anywhere, and I'd say that lifting the calf a foot is a lot easier than trying to drag it behind you, either on sled or by halter.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Well he *only* weighed 110 pounds, He jsut seemed bigger, he has long legs, which maybe made him seem bigger. I don't mean only as in we get heavy calves, I just mean that we were expecting him to be heavier. We haven't weighed any other calves before so I don't know how much some of the others weighed, to compare. 

Melissa


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

That's a pretty good sized calf. Don't complain to loudly or god'll send you gigantic calves that get stuck


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah; that's correct, pray for small calves that grow quickly. A 110 pound calf that is born dead is not nearly so valuable as one that weighs in at 65 pounds and runs from you at a day old, then weighs 750 when he is a yearling. 

My l33 pounder was born to a 3rd-calf cow without difficulty, but he might have killed a heifer. I did not register him and he went to the feed lot at 770 pounds that fall. 

As for Angus Mama cows, so far I have not had to fight one. Somehow they seem to know that I am harmless. They want to moo and sniff when the babies are in the sling, but so far so good. 
Ox


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh Don't worry, I'm not saying I like this weight by anymeans! Since we have had this bull, he is 3 now we have had more trouble with calving. 

We also had a calf jsut like yours 140 pounds, he was huge and his hind end was very nice (comming out), this thing was very large, this was the cows first calf but she was older than most, thank god. We had to pull, I was looking for her in the feilds, I can across her in the bush, my mom was with me on and went back home to get my dad the cow was laid out between 2 smaller trees, and a tongue and two toes were hanging out. His tongue was about 3 times the size it should have been and it took him 3 days to get standing on his feet, he was just so heavy on the front hend. 

Any Ways, Thanks Everyone, 

Melissa


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

thats a good size calf! must be the limo! pulling calves is no fun at all ,worse is a c section. the angus we delt with were high powered show cows ,never could understand how they were so sweet in the ring and so fiesty in the calf pen!! we got so we could high jump a 6 foot fence,(no more, would have trouble jumping a 2 foot!) was a glorious day when they bought weigh scales so we took the calf outa the pen! we bought the scales when they sold off their cattle and sheep,still have them today for the sheep! and large dogs! though have been eyeing a set of digiatl scales with pewter port.


----------

